
Google Conducting Secret “Performance Review” of Censored China Search Project - seagullz
https://theintercept.com/2019/03/27/google-dragonfly-china-review/
======
smush
To continue to work on this project after the outcry its generated is to
metaphorically twirl one's mustache.

Google is in the same spot IBM was in 1981 or so. They are ripe for
disruption. I don't know how or who, but in the cycle of tech companies, they
are up next.

